# What are Orion XTR-1 tweeters?



## Svendingo (Jun 17, 2008)

I believe they may be a Peerless tweeter.

Does anyone know what model they are,or are most similar to? Were they only made for Orion? I cannot find any test results or specs on these guys.

I have some that are NIB, and all I have is a power rating and impedance. Does anyone have a manual for them? 
They do sound good in the limited testing I've done with them. 




Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmbh09 (Jan 12, 2011)

wanna sell them?


----------



## Svendingo (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks, but I'll keep 'em.

Please share any info you have though! 


Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmbh09 (Jan 12, 2011)

Svendingo said:


> Thanks, but I'll keep 'em.
> 
> Please share any info you have though!
> 
> ...


I don't have any info other than a friend has a set and they sound amazing... Ill ask him if he has any info...


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

They were made either by ADS or Peerless. As far as I know, those were Orion's speaker houses.


----------

